# Great start!



## great gonzo

Travelling to waxstock with out my ticket/wrist band doh!!


Gonz.


----------



## macca666

great gonzo said:


> Travelling to waxstock with out my ticket/wrist band doh!!
> 
> Gonz.


:wall::wall::wall:

You're not alone Gonz we all do things like that. I remember going to play golf as a youngster and getting to the bus stop which was thankfully only at the bottom of my road but thinking "I feel as if I've forgotten something"

At least it was only a short was back home to get my golf clubs :lol::lol:

Hope you weren't too far and could turn back. Have a great day.


----------



## leeandfay

:wall:

I took our 330 in for a service and when i got there - It dawned on me i'd taken the other car not the big blatant white one.

76 miles in the wrong car so yeah it happens lol


----------



## great gonzo

No mate ticket is at home (Reigate Surrey) and I'm in Oxford!!!
I have an email of purchase so hopefully that will get me in. 


Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Auto Allure said:


> :wall:
> 
> I took our 330 in for a service and when i got there - It dawned on me i'd taken the other car not the big blatant white one.
> 
> 76 miles in the wrong car so yeah it happens lol


Haha classic

Gonz.


----------



## chrisgreen

FWIW - I spent about 2 hours yesterday pulling my home office apart trying to find mine. Was on the shelf above my desk, in plain sight, the whole time. 

Just arrived - the queue is HUGE already - very good turnout.


----------



## Big Bri

The Mrs[now x mrs] gets up Sunday morning later than me.She asks,,M3,Where is it Love.On the drive.No its not.
My Dad arrived at my house about an hour later and walked in looking anxious when he herd the conversation and spotted the policeman taking notes .Just as i was giving full details of the M3,last time i saw it and the tracker details,blah,blah,blah.
My Dad, God Rest His Soul, was dying to speak or help as i sat quite serious and upset speaking with Plod.My Dad i could see was trying to catch my eye/attention.
After about 20minutes he casually walked over and announced.
Thers an M3 Just like yours outside the papershop down the road.I passed it as i drove here.
BOOM,I Realised i had gone for a paper in the car that morning and walked back......DOH.

BB


----------



## camerashy

Big Bri said:


> The Mrs[now x mrs] gets up Sunday morning later than me.She asks,,M3,Where is it Love.On the drive.No its not.
> My Dad arrived at my house about an hour later and walked in looking anxious when he herd the conversation and spotted the policeman taking notes .Just as i was giving full details of the M3,last time i saw it and the tracker details,blah,blah,blah.
> My Dad, God Rest His Soul, was dying to speak or help as i sat quite serious and upset speaking with Plod.My Dad i could see was trying to catch my eye/attention.
> After about 20minutes he casually walked over and announced.
> Thers an M3 Just like yours outside the papershop down the road.I passed it as i drove here.
> BOOM,I Realised i had gone for a paper in the car that morning and walked back......DOH.
> 
> BB


Classic....LMAI


----------



## Sicskate

great gonzo said:


> No mate ticket is at home (Reigate Surrey) and I'm in Oxford!!!
> I have an email of purchase so hopefully that will get me in.
> 
> Gonz.


Did you get in??

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Sicskate said:


> Did you get in??
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Well!!!! 
I had confirmation on email with me along with the Paypal receipt and ticket receipt and photo of the wrist band and photo ID.

They wouldn't have it and had to pay again at a reduced rate, couldn't park in any of the car parks had to park in Tescos too.

Not happy.

Gonz.


----------



## Sicskate

That sucks ️

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Sicskate said:


> That sucks ️
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


I've left them an email !!!

Gonz.


----------



## noddy r32

great gonzo said:


> I've left them an email !!!
> 
> Gonz.


Hi mate that takes the ****, there should have let you in ? Have you taken it up with whizzer :thumb:


----------



## Big Bri

camerashy said:


> Classic....LMAI


 Yeh,Classic indeed.Plod was glad of a brew Sunday morning and did see the funny side of it.The relief also on the Mrs face[Glad i didn't leave it ther]. My Dads look[You ....head],but dying to laugh. I felt speechless for the third time in my life.
GUESS WHAT,
We did cross paths about three months later me and the same policeman,with two of his gang.I couldn't believe it was him.I felt like Frank Dam Spencer[some mothers do have um].
Early Sunday Autumn stunner of a day.Lets go to the local country park[6am ish].Wife,2 kids[Boy 10.girl 8],Stafford-shire bull Terrier[well trained but giddy and hates Other dogs near any of us].Absolutely know-body about for an hour or so in the woods.Let dog off and throw a ball.Kids head to park area and wife.Me and dog play a while and follow on.
Dog shoots out from the undergrowth and on to park before i could see him,i didn't see him.The one man pushing a girl on a swing had nice new white trousers on.Dog LOVES people and decides he will make friends with him.Bloke went mental.I tried to apologise,offered to pay his dry cleaning,but he would keep digging.Third time he had a go.We just went off in the woods again.Afterall,its a park play area.I did tell him talking instead of listening was going to be the reason his nose would be sore for about four weeks[similar words].
We walked about three miles and found a path down to where we could go do my main greatest passion ,WHEN,from nowhere,two police cars from different directions came reving through the large grassed area we had reached.Three Policemen in total ,two and a one.
*STOP AND COME OVER TO THE CAR SLOWLY PLEASE*.
Stunned and a bit confused[had he reported me]i walked over.
*OPEN THE GUN CASE PLEASE SIR
*
Confused me at first.Then A grin as wide as Morecambe Sands washed across my red chops,as i remove my *Prism Trick Kite*.
*NOT AGAIN,MY TIME AGAIN,A KITE.YOUR WASTEING POLICE TIME*
_Nope,your wasteing my kite flying time pal._
They thought i had a gun and the warden had called them . Probably on the back of My Staff loving people.
Great day out.

GONZ,,,,**** HAPPENS,Hope your home safe and sound.Hope i made ya smile.

BB


----------



## great gonzo

noddy r32 said:


> Hi mate that takes the ****, there should have let you in ? Have you taken it up with whizzer :thumb:


I haven't, is that his department?

Gonz.


----------



## phil67

great gonzo said:


> Well!!!!
> I had confirmation on email with me along with the Paypal receipt and ticket receipt and photo of the wrist band and photo ID.
> 
> They wouldn't have it and had to pay again at a reduced rate, couldn't park in any of the car parks had to park in Tescos too.
> 
> Not happy.
> 
> Gonz.


Was you the guy I walked from Tesco's with and by the kids playing around near the underpass? if not you wasn't the only one to forget their ticket.


----------



## Jue

great gonzo said:


> I've left them an email !!!
> 
> Gonz.


I hope you get a refund. You can send them the wrist bands back for proof if needed.


----------



## nick_mcuk

great gonzo said:


> Well!!!!
> I had confirmation on email with me along with the Paypal receipt and ticket receipt and photo of the wrist band and photo ID.
> 
> They wouldn't have it and had to pay again at a reduced rate, couldn't park in any of the car parks had to park in Tescos too.
> 
> Not happy.
> 
> Gonz.


Did you not try speaking to the organisers...to be fair the Ricoh staff know bugger all and are only doing what they are told.

Probably a good idea to give John a call and explain whats happened???


----------



## great gonzo

phil67 said:


> Was you the guy I walked from Tesco's with and by the kids playing around near the underpass? if not you wasn't the only one to forget their ticket.


Haha yes mate that was me!!!

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

nick_mcuk said:


> Did you not try speaking to the organisers...to be fair the Ricoh staff know bugger all and are only doing what they are told.
> 
> Probably a good idea to give John a call and explain whats happened???


I didn't really push it to hard I had the worst hang over and wasn't in the mood. Who's John?

Gonz.


----------



## msb

With the greatest of respect and i feel sorry for you as it's a mistake anyone could make but why would you expect to be let in and is it wrong for the ricoh staff to refuse admittance, in their eyes it's just doing their and job nothing personal!


----------



## nick_mcuk

great gonzo said:


> I didn't really push it to hard I had the worst hang over and wasn't in the mood. Who's John?
> 
> Gonz.


John Hole - one of the main organisers of the event.

If you didn't push it there and then it's a bit unfair to be moaning on here.

I am sure they will sort it out now but ideally you should always deal with these issues on the day at the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richtea78

How would they have known you hadn't given the ticket to someone else? Is that an option?


----------



## Welshquattro1

In my experience staff at places like this don't really care and are usually very unhelpful. Hope you get it sorted gonzo.


----------



## great gonzo

msb said:


> With the greatest of respect and i feel sorry for you as it's a mistake anyone could make but why would you expect to be let in and is it wrong for the ricoh staff to refuse admittance, in their eyes it's just doing their and job nothing personal!


Yep totally agree my mistake for forgetting the ticket at home, but with all the proof I purchases I had I thought they may of took this into consideration.

Gonz.


----------



## WHIZZER

noddy r32 said:


> Hi mate that takes the ****, there should have let you in ? Have you taken it up with whizzer :thumb:


Speak to Johnnyopolis ( when he gets back Im sure he will look into it)


----------



## great gonzo

richtea78 said:


> How would they have known you hadn't given the ticket to someone else? Is that an option?


Yeah I suppose, I'm an honest person wouldn't even cross my mind to do that and try to get in for nothing.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

nick_mcuk said:


> John Hole - one of the main organisers of the event.
> 
> If you didn't push it there and then it's a bit unfair to be moaning on here.
> 
> I am sure they will sort it out now but ideally you should always deal with these issues on the day at the time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Granted, I think with the parking situation and rain and keep going back to the car with products it just got under my skin a bit. Lol.

Gonz.


----------



## Soul boy 68

chrisgreen said:


> FWIW - I spent about 2 hours yesterday pulling my home office apart trying to find mine. Was on the shelf above my desk, in plain sight, the whole time.
> 
> Just arrived - the queue is HUGE already - very good turnout.


Sorry I didn't meet you yesterday, I hope you saw my M2 and enjoyed your day.


----------



## richtea78

great gonzo said:


> Yeah I suppose, I'm an honest person wouldn't even cross my mind to do that and try to get in for nothing.
> 
> Gonz.


Most people wouldn't but I bet you'd be surprised how many people would

The people who work at these places aren't allowed to se their judgment or common sense, they have to follow the rules. Unfortunately the rules are set to protect the company not trust people.


----------



## great gonzo

Update!

Lovely email back from Waxstock, full of apologies and going to refund me can't ask more than that. 

Gonz.


----------

